# International School in Verona



## fieneke

Hello, we are planning to move to Verona this summer. We are Dutch, but currently living in the UK. As far as i know there is only one International School in Verona. Is there anybody who could give me some information about the school? We are going to visit the school in April. The children can't speak Italian.. 
Thanks in advance!
Regards Fieneke


----------



## Jonny_English

*Italian schools*

Hi, I don't know how old your children are but have you thought about putting them into an Italian school. I have worked for an English speaking company in Verona for the last 6 months and all of the parents have sent the children to Italian speaking schools. Ages range from 3 years to 13 years and none of the children have had any significant issues.


----------



## fieneke

Hi, thanks for your reply! The children are 8, 11 and almost 13. We will also make a visit to an italian school (the 'educandato agli Angeli') Because we've heard some good reviews about this school. It is only the idea that it will be quite tough for them in the beginning. Have you ever heard something about the Int. school of Verona?


----------



## Jonny_English

Hi,

I only looked at the international school on the internet, I think your children will pick up the language qucikly and should be fluent in 3 to 6 months ...children are like sponges they absord everything....... I hope your move goes well Verona is a nice city


----------



## Tudol21

Jonny_English said:


> Hi, I don't know how old your children are but have you thought about putting them into an Italian school. I have worked for an English speaking company in Verona for the last 6 months and all of the parents have sent the children to Italian speaking schools. Ages range from 3 years to 13 years and none of the children have had any significant issues.


Hi Johnny,

I'm a British expat living in the Milan area for 4 years, and after much deliberation have decided that Verona is the place for us, my husband is a Brit too. Would you know if there are many employment opportunities for English speakers in Verona as you mentioned you work for an English speaking company.....Can you recommend where to check for ads?


----------



## Sebastiano

fieneke said:


> Hi, thanks for your reply! The children are 8, 11 and almost 13. We will also make a visit to an italian school (the 'educandato agli Angeli') Because we've heard some good reviews about this school. It is only the idea that it will be quite tough for them in the beginning. Have you ever heard something about the Int. school of Verona?


The Angeli school is very good. The International School of Verona (Aleardi) is where the rich send their kids when they fail everywhere else. I personally do not like it. It's a closed community of snobs.

Regards.


----------



## Sebastiano

Tudol21 said:


> Hi Johnny,
> 
> I'm a British expat living in the Milan area for 4 years, and after much deliberation have decided that Verona is the place for us, my husband is a Brit too. Would you know if there are many employment opportunities for English speakers in Verona as you mentioned you work for an English speaking company.....Can you recommend where to check for ads?


It depends on your qualifications. Verona is not like Milan (I am from Verona, but I have lived in Milan). There are almost no big companies in Verona, and this is not a good time for employment. Do you both speak Italian fluently?

Anyway, you ought to check Monster and Infojobs, it's where the job offers are.

Regards


----------



## Tudol21

*Delayed thanks*

Thanks so much for the advice. My plans changed for a while and thought I was going to move back to the UK, but things are back on track for our Verona move.

Is it a realistic notion to commute daily on the train between Verona & Milan so that I could keep my job in the interim until finding something nearer?

Are there many commuters doing this?

Thanks


----------



## mikeange

*International School Verona*

Dear Fieneke,

as I am considering moving to Verona next year with my two daughters, 12 and 14, I wonder in which school you ended up for your kids? As my kids are in the IB system I have no choice but the Aleardi school. Did you end up sending your children there? Do you have any more useful information on this school?

Or can anyone else give more information o the Aleardi school?

Thanks.


----------



## Cornelia-Maria

Hi Fieneke, beste Fieneke,

Zoals in het bericht van 10 december door mijn voorganger in deze thread gevraagd...
Hoe is het nu met je/jullie en welke keus heb je gemaakt?

Translation: What _mikeange_ says  Looking forward to your answer!


----------



## Sbrisolone

Tudol21 said:


> Is it a realistic notion to commute daily on the train between Verona & Milan so that I could keep my job in the interim until finding something nearer?


That's not something you would want to do on a daily basis. It's a 2 hour trip (one way) on the cheaper trains, or 1h20min on the more expensive ones.

FYI, I commuted daily on a slightly shorter route to Milan some months ago, but I only did it for a week. Also, take into account that most likely you would also have to add the underground/bus/walking time once you get to Milan.


----------



## luabita

*Aleardi School*



mikeange said:


> Dear Fieneke,
> 
> as I am considering moving to Verona next year with my two daughters, 12 and 14, I wonder in which school you ended up for your kids? As my kids are in the IB system I have no choice but the Aleardi school. Did you end up sending your children there? Do you have any more useful information on this school?
> 
> Or can anyone else give more information o the Aleardi school?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi, mikeange and Fieneke,
I'm in your shoes now!
We're planning to move to Verona for the next academic year and I would love to know what you have decided about Aleardi School and your experience in Verona. We have two sons in the Primary and since they don't follow the IB program in the Primary Years (PYP), we do have some doubts about them. Is easy to find a bilingual schools, at least, in Verona? Thanks a lot for you informations!!! Regards!!


----------



## pepecroteau

Hi Fieneke -- We are an amareican family with non-IT speaking children aged 10 and 12. Have you had any luck sorting a proper school?


----------



## Pook13

Following...


----------



## cincomariposas

pepecroteau said:


> Hi Fieneke -- We are an amareican family with non-IT speaking children aged 10 and 12. Have you had any luck sorting a proper school?


Hi,

We are an American family considering moving to Verona, and my daughters right now are 8 and 10. Can you please tell me if you enrolled your children in a public school or the International school in Verona? Thank you so much!


----------



## sofimom

Hi Pepecroteau,
we are also moving to Verona from the Us in September with our 10 year old daughter. My husband just visited the International school of Verona and he really likes it. He had the impression the school is very good academically. It is a bilingual school so they also teach Italian. The tuition with registration/application fees and uniform for the International school is about 9000 euro for the elementary school.
We still don't know if to enroll our daughter there or try another small Italian private school, which is more affordable.


----------



## KCampo

I know it’s been a while since anyone has posted on this thread but I would very much appreciate an update from any of you who made the move. What school did you choose and what has your experience been like? We are considering a move to Verona when our twins will be 6. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Samba101

mikeange said:


> *International School Verona*
> 
> Dear Fieneke,
> 
> as I am considering moving to Verona next year with my two daughters, 12 and 14, I wonder in which school you ended up for your kids? As my kids are in the IB system I have no choice but the Aleardi school. Did you end up sending your children there? Do you have any more useful information on this school?
> 
> Or can anyone else give more information o the Aleardi school?
> 
> Thanks.


Did you find school ? Which one , I'm planning to move now to Verona with 2 kids 9 and 13


----------

